# Please help identify these wild Cichlids I caught



## ksasaki (Jan 18, 2010)

Hello there, I am somewhat familiar with Cichlids, knowing basics between Haps, Mabuna's...

I caught these at my local stream and can't completely figure out what they are.. In general, they are either blue with black stripes, orange/brown with stripes or brownish with stripes.. One female (orange/brown with stripes) spat out four babies with egg sack attached. They are in a separate tank. I won't put too much hope on them, unfortunately..

They were caught in the wild, but after twelve hours, they are already eating flakes..

I have them in a bathtub as I need to set up another tank and kind of have them in "quarantine".

I know they are still in a semi state of shock as they aren't extremely aggressive and have elected to hang out in packs together.

http://img96.imageshack.us/i/fours.jpg/ ... mg96/9897/

Thanks for your help in identifying them.


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

could not click on the address


----------



## ksasaki (Jan 18, 2010)

Steelers Fan,

As I'm a Newbie here, I couldn't post photos as I don't yet have five posts..

I was only allowed to paste a direct link. Lots of good info on this site and I'm working on getting my five posts so I can share my photos with you guys..

Thanks for now..

I have done some research and think they may be Pseudotropheus Saulosi, but I'll leave that up to you guys..


----------



## steelers fan (Jun 26, 2009)

SAULOSI MALES ARE BLUE WITH BLACK STRIPES THE FEMALES HOWEVER ARE SOLID YELLOW(SORRY JUST REALIZED THE CAPS). of course they may bar up if stressed

are these wild caught in Hawaii?...if so and if they are saulosi, we gots a problem


----------



## iplaywithemotions (Dec 18, 2008)

WC mbuna in Hawaii? Wow!


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

Ksasaki,

The fish are hybrids, as you know there are several places in Hawaii where cichlids have been released into the wild and with the mild climate they have survived. Problem is there have been several species released and although some are striking they are all (the Mbuna anyway) hybrids. I have seen a few Tanganyikan and centeral american cichlids that appeared to be pure though.

Go check out the ponds and streams surrounding the Hilton Hawaiian Village in Waikiki, some amazing mbuna there.


----------



## ksasaki (Jan 18, 2010)

Everyone, thanks...

This is the first real breakout of Mbuna on this side of the island.. There used to be Melanochromis johannii everywhere on the north side, then someone let big Red Devils populate and they ate everything..

Besides these Mbuna, I have caught several species of Tilapia, Five Star Generals, Convicts, Green Terrors and there is an invasion of Plecos that are creepy..

I have been to Oahu and have seen all the Mbuna at the Hilton.. Amazing.. Althought they too are cross breeding and produced some mutts..

I'll try to take a few better picture for you all to see..


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

http://img96.imageshack.us/i/fours.jpg/
http://img25.imageshack.us/i/threee.jpg/
http://img7.imageshack.us/i/fivetb.jpg/

Obviously some type of mbuna, hybrids for certain, could be many different things in the mix. Probably a Metriaclima zebra type, and something else.


----------



## ksasaki (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks everyone.. I have them separated from my other fish and will set up a dedicated tank for them.. I'll see how they progress.. I don't really want to release them back into the wild though..

In any case, I won't be selling any fry, but will treat this tank differently and maybe not take the holding female out. Let nature take its course..


----------

